
Ask HN: How do you manage your bookmarks? - gghyslain
I have been following several startup news sites in the past few years, and my bookmark list on Chrome is now huge and almost un-manageable. Having recently suscribed to weekly newsletters (Mattermark, A16z) does not help either.<p>Considering the amount of knowledge I have stored, I thought about starting a blog where I could share the links in &quot;Collections&quot;. But I did not enjoy doing it and stopped after a few posts.<p>I like to re-read articles from my bookmarks from time to time and randomly browse the ressources (API, tools etc) bookmarked when I am looking for inspiration for new side projects.<p>I am now looking for a tool to archive my bookmark in a more &quot;searchable&quot; way.
======
a3n
[https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in) for long term informational sites.
These are tagged, and serve as "searches for things that I know I've seen
before."

Example: [http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/series/unix-as-
ide/](http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/series/unix-as-ide/)

Immediate references, that I often use, go into my browser's Bookmarks menu.

Example: [http://www.vimregex.com/](http://www.vimregex.com/)

------
galfarragem
Evernote. There is no need for yet another app.

Keep notes with bulleted lists of related bookmarks. Then comment briefly
about each bookmark in the same line. This simple method makes notes
searchable, shareable and flexible.

If you're interested: [https://github.com/we-build-dreams/hamster-
gtd](https://github.com/we-build-dreams/hamster-gtd)

------
HoopleHead
Another vote for pinboard.in.

Although, unfortunately you'd be too late to the party to avail of the one-
time payment lifetime subscription offer, which used to make it a complete no-
brainer.

